# VERY faint positive??



## melixxa (May 20, 2003)

Just how faint can a positive be? I just took four First Responses in the past 12 hours (yeah, I know. Duh duh duh dumb).

The 1st: faint line, faintest I've ever seen (got a good dark solid pos with my baby - 21 DPO). But it was late at night and I had been drinking tea etc. so I got up early today and tested again with my morning urine. So ...

The 2nd: same faint line! But there was hardly even enough urine, not enough for 5 secs., because I was so dehydrated. So ...

The 3rd: OK, this one was just plain dumb. I did it a few hours after no. 2 today because I was holding it in that long for this very purpose. Same faint line.

The 4th: After sitting here for a few hours obsessing about this and in too much shock/feeling too numb to say anything to DP, I decided to test again. Hey, why not! I have all these tests left over. Well, now there's only one left. SAME FAINT LINE.

Arrgh. Am I pregnant? I'm thinking that four faint lines (from two different FR packs) cannot signify equipment error, IYKWIM. My period was due on Friday and has been consistent and regular for the past three months or so (got it back at 8 mos. PP and had a few months of weirdness). I always know when I ovulate and I did so this cycle like clockwork. And we DTD, yep. A few weeks ago, just don't know exactly when ....

So, are faint lines always positives? I have one test left. When should I wait to use it? Or do I even need to?


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

If in doubt, as I was, I recommend buying a digital test. They are only a couple of dollars more than the others and it will give you peace of mind. No more guessing.


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

was it first response early response? If so, I'd get another test & try again. I had a bunch of faint,faint positives with that brand, finally got fed up & had my 7 yr old test. Go figure, she got a faint positive too! I guarantee she is NOT PG! I've had since heard that they have a LOT of false positives (a blood test confirmed I was not PG)....


----------



## melixxa (May 20, 2003)

Thanks. I will try another brand and see what happens.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll be awaiting your update. If you want to be pg (it wasn't clear to me), I'll have my







: for you.


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

So, it sounds like First Response is a bad brand, maybe?

I'm on CD 32, no sign of AF (but very sore breasts). I've done 2 tests in the past 48 hours and both are negative. I thought I saw a super-faint line on today's but DH said he didn't, so. . .

Should I go buy another brand?


----------



## melixxa (May 20, 2003)

Six HPT's can't be wrong, I guess. I am pregnant. Looks like the EDD is 6/10/05.

I ended up trying the Clearblue Easy, too. Same result. Then I looked at my nice little collection of First Responses and of course they were (in retrospect) all clearly positive. I guess I was just in denial.

I'm just a little bit in shock. I was not exactly against a second baby but I was on the fence. Very much so - for right now. I was thinking it was too soon; it seemed I was just "getting my life back" (and my body) (and battling some PP depression, too, definitely). I had also been strongly considering adoption for a second child. DP is ecstatic. But I'm 40 now. So I know: the sooner, the better. It will great for my little guy to have a sibling. It will also be great that, at 41, I will be "done." I don't mean to sound underwhelmed. I guess I am just still wrapping my mind around it.

I don't feel at all pregnant! Except that taking my prenatals again has given me the first gas I've had in about a year.


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, congratulations, I guess! I hope you can wrap your head around it and get into the vibe and I hope it's a good pregnancy. Wish I could definitely say I'm on the bandwagon! I don't know whether to go ahead and use up the 3rd stick tomorrow, or to just wait and go to the doctor. Hmmm.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Blessings to you and your new little one, on the way....


----------

